# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  25/09/2012 [PACK6] VODAFONE Smart 2 (V860) DIRECT UNLOCK FAST WAY !

## mohamed73

Hi,    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
We are glad to finally present you this update. This is a new unique way  to unlock it and was 100% made by us and totally different from other  methods available on market.  
Instructions: 
1. Connect the phone powered off to the usb cable 
2. Install the drivers available on v1.8.6.27.rar archive 
NOTE: Can skip steps 1&2 if allready you install before drivers for other Broadcom models such as Racer2 
3. Start BrcmReader.exe
4. Select the model
5. Press the big button and attach the usb cable to the phone without battery  
NOTE: Sometimes phone isnt detected from first so repeat step 5 few times waiting 5-10 secs between tries  
P.S: I'm still waiting someone with OT-906y in hands to add support for it too.   *AND DON'T FORGET 
WORLD FIRST FASTEST METHOD TO UNLOCK IT ! NO ANDROID , NO ROOT, NO COMPLICATED THINGS !*  
P.S: IF PHONE HAS COUNTERS BLOCKED SIMPLY UNLOCK AND WILL BE DONE  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------


## ابن العوام

محتاج broadcom code reader craack إذا كان ممكن

----------

